# ND wether feeding and care suggestions for new owner



## 1840farm (Aug 8, 2011)

We are selling our first pair of ND wethers. We have only kept does in the past and do not keep a buck. I would like to offer the new owners as much information as possible so that the wethers will be well taken care of.

What advice would you recommend for a new owner of goat wethers regarding feeding and care? I appreciate your input and look forward to reading your responses.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The first thing that pops into my mind is urinary calculi. To prevent it, some people give a feed or mineral that contains ammonium chloride. I give apple cider vinegar, just a little bit every day.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just started using the acv in the water but the goats don't want to drink the water......any ideas??


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I give it in the feed. They also love it plain. I think I tried it in the water once, and I can't remember if they liked it or not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of love, plenty mixed hay, I give Ammonium Chloride in minerals and I do give all my goats grain...wether/bucks included.


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

One thing my goats previous owner mentioned to me, that I somehow over looked even after reading everything I thought would help prepare me, was to be sure and put out loose minerals and baking soda.

I saw them eat both for the first time today! haha Made my mouth wanna pucker! 

Oh and never be suprised about the many ways and means they find of escape.  2 days in and I know that well now. I will be working on 'Goat Knox' this week!


----------

